# US iTunes video content available here?



## Bliesner (Jul 13, 2003)

I have been looking for ages to find a way to purchase US iTunes content (especially the video stuff - big fan of Lost).

Unfortunately i am not lucky enough to know anyone in the states, or anyone with a US card. But i came across a site that is selling US iTunes gift vouchers. Basically they email you an electronic US store voucher.

Tried it out and it works fine. Although you need to register a US account, which means you need a US address (but appears as though Apple dont care what address you use - ie just make one up).. but, you dont need to register a credit card (unlike the UK store).

But, makes me wonder about the legality of it all? We can not buy from the US store without a US card... but.. if you get a US gift voucher.. then you can use it...?? Loop hole?

anyway.. for those who are interested... www.capsule-productions.com


----------



## Bliesner (Jul 13, 2003)

Another question - is it possible via a series 2 in the US to transfer content across to another series 2? eg. what if I were to buy a series 2 in the US, bring it over, somehow get the NTSC PAL thing sorted - then pull the content over from another series 2 in the US - would that work? Does "tivo to go" do something like this?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

You can pull content from a series 2 and play it on a series 1 isf all the hacks are in place - but the file sizes are feirce. You are talking 24 hrs to downlaod a hour of video.


----------



## Bliesner (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm.....scarey. Might need to wait til broadband catches up..............in a few years time perhaps?


----------



## NCG_Mike (Dec 13, 2003)

You think you have it bad? I have a UK credit card but am in Belgium. The iTMS refuses to accept it because it tells me it's a UK card (on the Belgian site) but I can't fill in the details for the UK site as I have a Belgian billing address!

Such is life.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

NCG_Mike said:


> You think you have it bad? I have a UK credit card but am in Belgium. The iTMS refuses to accept it because it tells me it's a UK card (on the Belgian site) but I can't fill in the details for the UK site as I have a Belgian billing address! Such is life.


Does paypal help? I use an itunes US account and have it linked to my paypal account. Admittedly the paypal account is also based in the US, but maybe that part of the "what country you're in" verification doesn't come into things. Not sure.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Bliesner said:


> I have been looking for ages to find a way to purchase US iTunes content (especially the video stuff - big fan of Lost).


Sent you a PM


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

NCG_Mike - I would assume that that would be considered an unfair restriction of trade within the EU? You should be able to purchase goods and services from any member state without restriction.

Not sure who in Belgium you would complain to - your MEP maybe or the equivalent of Trading Standards perhaps?


----------



## NCG_Mike (Dec 13, 2003)

AMc said:


> NCG_Mike - I would assume that that would be considered an unfair restriction of trade within the EU? You should be able to purchase goods and services from any member state without restriction.
> 
> Not sure who in Belgium you would complain to - your MEP maybe or the equivalent of Trading Standards perhaps?


It's probably illegal though I wouldn't persue it. They might be a customer of mine oneday!

I prefer the actual CD and the jewel case anyway so I tend to get stuff from amazon.co.uk shipped over here.


----------

